# New Career Starting



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, after losing my sales job with Kellogg's after 10 years and 4 months of being a house-husband, it looks like I'll have a new career.

As of February 1st, I will be in Sales at Tom Schaeffer's RV in Shoemakersville, PA. I've been discussing this move with the Sales manager on and off for 2 years, and since I am jobless now, I'm making the move. He seems to really be excited to have a camping salesman. None of the other salesmen camp, so they really don't know what people want when they come on the lot. He also wants to have me spend some weekends camping at local CG's running some promo's for the dealership, so it won't take away too much from our camping trips.

I'm going to be trying to do some Outbacker Rallys like the other sales guys from Schaeffer's have done in the past....hopefully maybe some new models for the Rally at Twin Grove in June..........

Steve


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats.....

Finally, we can get info from the horse's mouth, so to speak.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Congratulations Steve, Sure is great to hear someone getting a job rather than loosing one. Good luck, I'm sure you will do well.

Kevin


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey congrats on the new job!!! Great to hear you found something that you will hopefully really enjoy









-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Good Luck Steve! I bet you'll have fun and make money too. For whatever reason RV's are selling. I have been very busy this winter. Americas favorite pastime is rv'ing. I think rv sales will only go up from here.

Might as well ride the wave!

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well CONGRATULATIONS finally. Glad you pulled the trigger on your own terms and time. I know you have been a little excited about this new endeavor.

Of course, no offense to Mark, but I guess I need to start thinkin about that toyhauler again. Get the new salesman on the board. Your not gonna start calling and texting me all the time are ya? Oh wait you already do and that's a good thing too.









Jim


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats and WAY TO GO!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey, I just bought my 210rs from Schaeffer's - it's the second trailer I have purchased there. It's a great company, with great customer service. I'll look for you there!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet! I will know in a few weeks if I'm on the same track as you!! I put in my application the other day! We'll have to compare notes!!
Let us know if you're enjoying it after a month or so!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on the move to a new career. Something new to the RV sales team.....someone who won't tell that person driving that mini pickup that he can pull that cool new 30 footer..I like it.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new career, Steve! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome Steve........but who'll cook dinner now?!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats hope all goes well and we have to stop in when going that way. Good luck


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Very cool!!! Best of luck to you (I've been drooling over some of the Class A's for sale over there for a while!)


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

But. . . . but . . . does this mean, no more EL Fudge at the rallies? Oy!

I didn't know. Congratulations Steve. It's a good time to join the team - Spring is right around the corner and people will be buying. Good luck.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Steve first of all Congrats and Good luck with the change!

I ended up developing a good friendship with the guy I bought our Outback from, ended up buying 2 other rigs from him over the next few years. Alas he finally left RV sales since he couldn't spend enough time with his family after he moved up the ranks and that really got to him. Part of the reason I liked working with him and developed that friendship was he was a camper too and seemed to get into relationship side of sales vs. the high pressure side. He did say there was plenty of pressure from his higher ups to be more pressure oriented but seeing the fact he quickly became the #1 salesman for the company they couldn't complain.

Good luck with the transition and hang on to your roots!


----------

